# United Arab Emirates changing health rules for expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes in medical rules for expats in particular professions seeking to work in the United Arab Emirates are being changed.Expatriate workers suffering from diseases like Hepatitis B or C, may get a work permit in the United Arab Emirate as the government overhauls the residency medical law.All mandatory testing for hepatitis C is being scrapped [...]

Click to read the full news article: United Arab Emirates changing health rules for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

